# What are your favorite post D distractions?



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just curious. On occasion I like hanging out at a bar that is right on the bay, so great on a sunny day with a nice breeze. 

I dabbled in a couple of sex-capades, didn't do much for me. Afraid to further complicate my life, and what I really want is an LTR (I must be crazy, right?) 

But my favorite thing, and don't tell my boss, is going to the local market at lunch and getting a 24oz bomber of Genny Ice for .99 and a bag of chips, sitting in my car listening to sports radio and people watching. An hour of distraction, and I'm so much more productive when I get back to work:smthumbup:.

Hmmm, alcohol figures prominently here.... I should probably take up crochet.


----------



## Awakening2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi maincourse99 - 

Great thread topic. Yes, maybe crochet would be the ticket for you - LOL! You mentioned doing some meetups on another thread -- any especially fun ones you've found? I've done a few and am going to really ramp up the socializing over the summer. Not dating, just re-invigorating my social life and taking it as it comes.

What are you doing in the fitness realm? Watch out! I'll proselytize you to CrossFit like I did with Tron  You can locate an afiliate near you here: Official CrossFit Affiliate Gym Locator. It's a great outlet and very social, a community of fun, positive, chill people  

Cheers,- A12


----------



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

I thought about my lunch "hobby", and it sounds so trashy! But I do enjoy it, guilty pleasure. Don't want to out myself, but I'm in Providence and my favorite Meetup is The Providence Collective. I just chose the one with the most people and events, and there turned out to be so many nice, easy-going people. Quite a cross section. I think you'll really love it.

I work with dumb bells (exercise not my co-workers) and the stationary bike. I also throw in some yardwork and laundry for fun  I'll definitely check out CrossFit though, thanks for the link.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Sipping something cold at a bar by the bay sounds great. I love people watching as well. Last week I went on a long walk and snapped tons of pictures of whatever captured my fancy. It was the most fun I've ever had getting lost. 

I also enjoy going to late shows of old restored movies and getting manicures with really bright colored polish when I am feeling down. Oh, and of course I can't forget an hour or two of completely trashy tv. Bar Rescue and HBO's Cathouse have kept me entertained on many a crappy weather night. Last week a friend had a bonfire which was incredible. Someone even brought a guitar! I don't think I'd done that since high school. 

Some of my favorite distractions are writing letters. Not ready to date or even explore that but I do enjoy writing a flirty email or two. One of my long time friends is always traveling to exotic places and sends me pictures of pyramids, igloos, etc. Friend is super attractive and includes historical facts to accompany the pictures. It's my own little slideshow of heaven.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Studying French.
When the weather warms up, going to try wind-surfing.
Am considering a concealed-carry class this year.

.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Planning a trip to Mongolia. Have wanted to go since I was 25, when it gained its independence. I'm nearly 50 now, so I have wanted to go for half my life. 

I found that dreaming about going to a place, investigating the possibility of going, planning to go and firming up plans, and then preparing to go has been an awesome past-time. I also did some research based on interviews of Mongolians in the 20th century and learned a lot about the more recent history that way, and presented the research at a conference. 

Then I also found out that one of my childhood heros, Richard Feynman, also went to Mongolia, and there was even a movie made about it. My other childhood hero, Albert Schweitzer, went to Africa, but I have no interest in going there. Feynman wins!

And, homemaking. Which is no surprise. I've found that I really enjoy all those details of making a secure home that suits our needs. This is different than ummmm, housekeeping. Very.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Sex.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Dance. Classes, social dance, dance at my gym. It's been great for getting in shape, lifting my mood, and getting me in touch with something I loved to do before I got married. 

Also, working on decorating wherever I'm living. Even though I didn't initiate the split, and we tried in-house sep for a few months, moving out of the marital home was a great thing for me (might not be for everyone). 

Both in my rental and the house I just purchased, being able to do things in my own style and helping DS set up his 2nd bedroom, were great distractions. I took very little with me in the way of furniture, etc., as I wanted to start fresh, as few reminders of Ex as possible. I found it was therapeutic in finding out more about myself, what I really like. And that leads to other spin-off distractions: thrifting/antiquing, DIY projects, gardening, etc.


----------

